# Is Mobius knitting worth the effort?



## Violowl (Mar 4, 2012)

I saw this in a pattern and am always ready for a new technique. After watching the video, decided this was not worth the convoluted effort.

Has anyone tried this?


----------



## Msj (Aug 2, 2011)

I love it. Easy. Love results. Daughter has almost worn out scarf I made her.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

I found it to be a fun and interesting knit. Once you get past the first row, it is quite easy.


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

What's that?


----------



## mhill41 (Jan 31, 2011)

Where is the link? I'd love to see it.


----------



## Edwardian (Dec 14, 2013)

I've never tried it, but Youtube has lots of videos on it - how to cast on, etc.


----------



## Jill2 (Sep 30, 2011)

I like the way a möbius hangs, the half twist is very attractive.


----------



## ccrotty489 (Oct 10, 2013)

i am now working on my 2nd mobius - it is so iteresting to watch the sticthes. both of mine are from the skacel fall/winter 2013 book.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Isn't it ironic after learning all those years "not to twist the CO" it is now the fad.

Made three and everyone wants one now. Did mine with DECH with the two yarns from opposite sides (thought it would make me even more batty but found it quick and super simple).

Now wondering if making more twists might be even more interesting--when I get WIPs done of course LOL.


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

In my opinion, yes, yes, yes. 


When I wear a standard scarf, I am constantly having to rearrange the ends because they don't stay in position. It seems like every time I have my arms full of grocery bags getting them into the car on a stormy day, that is exactly when my scarf slips out of place, even when I have used a pin.

Not the mobius; it stays around the neck where I need the warmth. I fold in the extra length and pin it in place with a scarf brooch/pin and I am set for the entire outing--no more scarf hassle. With a nice brooch used as jewelry it becomes a part of my planned outfit . . . if I have thought far enough ahead to find great yarns and get them knitted.

They are even faster to make if you knit them flat and make your twist before seaming the ends together. In my first one, that is what the pattern called for, and I have used this method on others since.


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

It may seem odd at first but once you accomplish the cast on it is really fun. They stay in place and are quite warm.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Is there a particular pattern for this, or do you just give that cast-on row a half-twist when you get there (I'm presuming you do this on circular needles and "connect" the ends?) I can see a cowl working well in the Mobius tradition, but in a scarf with each end loose? Can't seem to "wrap my head around it." (Sorry....couldn't resist the pun!)


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

I have been wondering about it too, do you have to do that around the cable cast-on, or can you just do a twist before joining in the round? What is the advantage of the cast on around a cable?


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

I am beginning to think I am the only one who can't quite get C.B.'s mobius cast on. I have been wanting to knit "Harmonia's Rings" cowl (look for it on Ravelry) for the longest time. I can't begin to tell you how many times I watched the youtube video. I recently purchased a 47 inch cable. Having the right equipment should help. Any suggestions to help me through this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

there fun to make there just not for me to wear


----------



## Msj (Aug 2, 2011)

Cast on easy too. I think the instruction I started with was by Cat something (sorry, my memory is leaving me in the lurch) but it is a special cast on determined by the loop in the circular needle once that's done you just knit. I puddled around until I got a reversible stitch. Then the fabric developed from the middle outward both sides at the same time. Now if only I can remember the stitch...


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Watch Cat Bordhi's video.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

linzers said:


> I am beginning to think I am the only one who can't quite get C.B.'s mobius cast on. I have been wanting to knit "Harmonia's Rings" cowl (look for it on Ravelry) for the longest time. I can't begin to tell you how many times I watched the youtube video. I recently purchased a 47 inch cable. Having the right equipment should help. Any suggestions to help me through this would be greatly appreciated.


It was Cat's written instructions that 'woke up' my fascination with learning new techniques and its never ceased. If I remember correctly, I CO a bazillion stitches, knitted them and then proceeded to knit them through the other side of the stitch and that created the twist. That scarf is my daughter's precious possession. She still brags about her Mom's knitting!


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Fun and fascinating after initial cast on !


----------



## rosw (Sep 19, 2011)

tried a moebius with kidsilk haze last year, for my dil, and the sense of achievement was enormous. I did post a pic as I was SO chuffed. So yes - give it a go. The Cat Bordhi video is so good even I understood it!!!
Lots of KPers have used the same 'pattern' but with different yarns, different thicknesses and different needles - so I am going to have a go using some odd balls of yarn I have.
I just need some good stitch markers - mine tended to slip off!!
Good luck.


----------



## Minnow (May 8, 2012)

Yarn Happy said:


> I have been wondering about it too, do you have to do that around the cable cast-on, or can you just do a twist before joining in the round? What is the advantage of the cast on around a cable?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## knit2p2 (Apr 23, 2011)

Some people think making a moebius scarf is knitting a long rectangle, twisting the two ends and sewing them together. This does create one but it isn't like the ones Cat Bohrhi (sp) designs. The person who said once the cast-on and join is done correctly, the rest is just following the pattern, is on the mark. It is so fun to see the project evolve while knitting out from the center on both sides! I bought Cat's book; it took some effort to learn the technique but I do like it.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

check out very pink knit video on Mobius basketweave cowl it is much easier as she makes it with a seam so you don't have to do all the crazy cast on stitches she uses a regular long tail cast on for it. much easier.


Violowl said:


> I saw this in a pattern and am always ready for a new technique. After watching the video, decided this was not worth the convoluted effort.
> 
> Has anyone tried this?


----------



## Alandgirl (May 23, 2011)

I have made several Mobius wraps/scarves and I prefer to cast on with waste yarn (provisional cast on) the width of the scarf, knit to length, cast off with waste yarn and then give a half twist and graft the ends appropriately (usually garter stitch).


----------



## vananny (Apr 5, 2013)

Casting on the Mobius looks complicated. Check out www.verypink.com and watch Staci. She did a variation of the Mobius that looked a lot easier. Maybe this might be something you might like to try.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

I made a scarf using Cat Bordhi's instructions per the link Yarn Happy provided. The first row was a challenge, but it was a very easy knit and the results were excellent. Worth the (in my mind) challenge. I have too many WIPs right now, but another one using some nice Noro I have set aside is on my to do list.


----------



## Gingamgal (Mar 8, 2011)

I've done a couple of cowl scarves using this technique, and I love it. I like not having ends dangling, also I've done different lengths and enjoy the results of both. Although I have to say, my short one is the workhorse. Just long enough to fill the open neck of my coat or jacket, wide enough to cover the back of my neck and still be tucked under the collar of my coat, and makes a nice emergency hat when I need one!


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

I've done a few pieces using Cat Bordhi's technique. It's an interesting change from straight knitting, and I like the result. 
Once I ended up with a mobius strip because I accidently twisted my knitting...not so good!


----------



## balston (May 28, 2011)

Violowl said:


> I saw this in a pattern and am always ready for a new technique. After watching the video, decided this was not worth the convoluted effort.
> 
> Has anyone tried this?


I tried it and after two attempts, got the hang of it. They are fun to make and are very useful and popular. Try the technique by Cat Bordhi (You Tube). There is also a twisted technique on "Interweave," also on You Tube. The straight knit-then twist and seam method is OK if you don't mind the seam created from joining.


----------



## MaryKins (Oct 15, 2013)

I knitted one by accident with 2 twists, and had to frog it all; it wouldn't hang right when bound off. Luckily, I didn't cut the yarn, but it was a nightmare to get the yarn all uncoiled and wound into a ball for another project :thumbdown: I do like the single twist :thumbup:


----------



## davidsgrandma (Nov 6, 2011)

I love to knit Mobius cowls - and Cat B's You tube video is excellent. I use my cowls particularly when it is very cold - especially when sitting in the open air watching my football team - they keep my neck warm and as someone else said, they stay in place. It took a while for me to master the cast on technique but the pause button on the You Tube Cat B. video is a good tool to use!


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

Yarn Happy said:


> I have been wondering about it too, do you have to do that around the cable cast-on, or can you just do a twist before joining in the round? What is the advantage of the cast on around a cable?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

Yes, yes, and yes! It is easy and it is fun and makes a beautiful scarf that lays beautifully. Just stay with the instructions and you will be amazed as it comes together.


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

Yarn Happy said:


> I have been wondering about it too, do you have to do that around the cable cast-on, or can you just do a twist before joining in the round? What is the advantage of the cast on around a cable?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KaitlanBlackrose (Jun 11, 2012)

I have one on the needles now.. is enjoyable. I think is it worth it depends on the person that does it and who you are making it for.


----------



## knit2p2 (Apr 23, 2011)

I think the difference is that when you just twist the cable before attaching for knitting in the round--you only knit one side. Whereas when you do the moebius cast-on you knit from the center out in both directions.


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

jobailey said:


> No if you twist before joining it is not a true möbius. If you follow Cat's instructions you are knitting from the center, both sides at once. A true möbius has only one edge! It is magical!


Check the math sites. A strip knit and twisted before sewing together is a möbius---it only has one edge. A twisted before joining caston, I believe would also have only one edge.

There is no such thing as a fake möbius. There are intrinsic and extrinsic möbius. Intrinsic is Cat's. Extrinsic is Elizabeth Zimmermann's. I hate to add this, but, Elizabeth Zimmermann and her möbius was around long before Cat Bordhi.

If you want a little Fifth Grade math fun, make a Möbius strip with one twist from a sheet of paper. Then cut it down the center on the entire strip. What happens?

Now make another one, this time with two twists. Cut it down the center. What happens this time?


----------



## israpixie (Dec 24, 2012)

Being introduced to Cat Bordhi's book changed my knitting life. I have made dozens of her scarfs and each one was pure joy. It took me no time at all to learn the cast on, and no time at all to forget it. Each time I made a scarf I had to work it out all over again. I don't know why. It really is worth the effort to do it. Any other method is not a true Moebius. Look up Moebius on the internet and see why. A Moebius has only one edge. Watching the scarf evolve is magical. And no, it is always one piece, never two ends. Technically I suppose it is a cowl, but can be worn as a scarf as you can drape it any way you like. Do keep trying as it is well worth the effort.


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

Just note that there is more than one way to cast on for a mobius.

You can also knit a scarf flat and then do the half twist and join the ends to get a mobius. 

When I first decided I wanted to knit one I googled mobius cast on, tried out a few of the cast on methods and have knit a couple of them including one that I knit flat and then sewed the ends to make it into a mobius.

My recommendation is to make a least one so you can try it out for yourself. If you are interested in becoming a more experienced knitter this is a good opportunity to do so. You may find that just a regular cowl is all you need or want to make or you may really like the twist part of the mobius.


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

can you crochet a mobius scarf?


----------



## dialfred (Nov 21, 2011)

I tried it, casting on with the video. Paused a lot. It was tons of fun. Good idea to have a pattern in mind so you know what to do next.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Peggy Beryl said:


> In my opinion, yes, yes, yes.
> 
> When I wear a standard scarf, I am constantly having to rearrange the ends because they don't stay in position. It seems like every time I have my arms full of grocery bags getting them into the car on a stormy day, that is exactly when my scarf slips out of place, even when I have used a pin.
> 
> ...


I agree.... I don't knit "regular" scarves and probably never will. Pop on a moebius or cowl and it stays put all day without tying, adjusting or getting blown away! Best invention EVER!

I have knit them both ways... In the round and flat, twisted then seamed.

I did think it was odd when I knit my first one that the TWIST I put in is the same one I have been trying to avoid all this time! Lol

Here's a link to MY favorite "cowl with a twist". It is knitted flat, twisted and seamed.....

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-141507-1.html


----------



## janmary (Jun 6, 2013)

amberdragon said:


> can you crochet a mobius scarf?


Absolutely, but sorry, I don't have a pattern to direct you to. Maybe the Archer cowl is one. Not sure, it's been a while since I made one. Or just crochet a scarf to the length you want and twist then join with a slip stitch or a crochet stitch of your choice.

Good luck!


----------



## pking (May 25, 2012)

There is a great book out on the subject, Cat Bordhi"s A Treasury of Magical Knitting. In it she describes how to do the moebius but also gives lots of patterns for cowls, scarves, foot wear even a bed for kitty. She is also the inventor of different methods to knit socks but thats another topic.
Good luck in your quest, let us know if you do CB method and how it worked out for you.


----------



## balston (May 28, 2011)

amberdragon said:


> can you crochet a mobius scarf?


I tried the crochet version and decided I prefer the look of the knit version. While the crochet version was a little more difficult, I did have fun.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Violowl said:


> I saw this in a pattern and am always ready for a new technique. After watching the video, decided this was not worth the convoluted effort.
> 
> Has anyone tried this?


It is not nearly as convoluted as it seems. I must admit that it seems very strange at first...but when finished it is really quite nice. I have done several mobius scarves... made deep enough to be "shawl" length, or narrow enough to just b e a scarf. 
I always thought it was kind of fun. One of the beauties of knitting a mobius is that there is only one edge, since the cast on is truly in the center of the work... and you are knitting above the cast on and below it. 
Jane


----------



## Teacup (Jan 23, 2011)

Violowl said:


> I saw this in a pattern and am always ready for a new technique. After watching the video, decided this was not worth the convoluted effort.
> 
> Has anyone tried this?


Well worth the effort..check out Moebius Cowl on Ravelry by Cat Bordhi...she also has a video that I used when learning this method..very good..here is picture of one of mine..


----------



## Violowl (Mar 4, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> I agree.... I don't knit "regular" scarves and probably never will. Pop on a moebius or cowl and it stays put all day without tying, adjusting or getting blown away! Best invention EVER!
> 
> I have knit them both ways... In the round and flat, twisted then seamed.
> 
> ...


This is really pretty...I'm going to try it...thanks for sharing!


----------



## Violowl (Mar 4, 2012)

Teacup said:


> Well worth the effort..check out Moebius Cowl on Ravelry by Cat Bordhi...she also has a video that I used when learning this method..very good..here is picture of one of mine..


Beautiful work!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

If you like how it looks I would think it would be worth it.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

I am going to add something to this that I hope may be of interest to crocheters.
About 3 years ago, at work, one of my customers saw me knitting, and asked if I could crochet.
I said I did, and she told me a relative had sent her a really cool mobius scarf, which she showed me. She helped me make one for my daughter, and it is a favorite. It is quite long and wraps around three times: short, medium and long. The girl told me, if it got really cold, you could take the long part and go over your head and ears to be warmer. It has been bitter cold, and my dd called to let me know she had used her scarf in this way yesterday, and stayed warm. I will find and send it to anyone interested....since I will be making a couple soon! I have no pictures to offer you now, but it is a nice scarf. I had never heard the word mobius, in reference to a scarf, up to the time the girl told me about it!


----------



## Thatbella (Jan 9, 2013)

I also wondered - why?

It just seemed too unneccessary, I have read a lot of the blogs on the method, and know that a lot of you really enjoy it.

It may be that I just do not have the time to try it?


----------



## soozilovestoknit (Nov 21, 2011)

Early after starting to knit, I tackled a mobius - and fell in love with it. Took a bit to figure out the cast-on, but it was worth it.

Go for it!


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

Minnow said:


> If you follow this video and technique you will make a true mobius infinity loop. i. e. the outside edge is all one row because the cast on is along the centre of the loop.


When I read this post I didn't know what to think so I watched the provided CO video and see that I have a very different method to learn.

In her book she said to knit the cast on stitches, join and keep knitting through the bottom loops of the stitches and I thought that was the only way. Not so, it now appears!

Thanks! Now I'll be knitting another Moebius (for myself, hopefully.)


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Any knitted/crocheted item that you like and want is worth the effort IMHO.


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

sockyarn said:


> If you like how it looks I would think it would be worth it.


I do like how they look and the fact that they stay put, I'm always having to fiddle with my rectangle scarves...

So I hope that this is the year I finally attempt to make a möbius 
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

This is fascinating. There is so much to knitting that is still unknown to me. Thanks for sharing this one.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

I love Moebius cowls and are so easy to do - just "Dont believe the myth that twisting your join creates a Moebius. A twisted cast-on has a full 360 degrees of twist, while a Moebius has half that. And it matters, if you love grace and magic. Like any loop, a Moebius has one opening, but it has only one surface and only one edge (unlike any other loop). And this makes all the difference."

http://catbordhi.com/patterns/cashmere-moebius-cowl-2/


----------



## Sperson (Jul 28, 2011)

If you really want a challenge, try Cat Bordhi's Moebius baskets and bags. I was fascinated and made several.


----------



## Sperson (Jul 28, 2011)

If you really want a challenge, try Cat Bordhi's Moebius baskets and bags. I was fascinated and made several.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

For me, it was easier than it looked. A bit fiddly at the start, but well worth it.


----------



## knit2p2 (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm going to have to test your theory (or fact).


----------



## KathrynJG (May 23, 2013)

The best moebius pattern is knit inside out in the round. There must be a video on this somewhere. Otherwise, joining with a twist is cheating and doesn't give you the real thrill of knitting a moebius. I took dozens of balls of yarn when I was working in Eastern Europe. I would knit a scarf for my host and before I knew it the whole village showed up with their needles and yarn so I could show them how to knew one. It gave me a chance to meet many many knitters along the way.

It is worth it to get to know how to do this as you can knit one on the way to visit someone and present it upon arrival.

I see someone as already linked to the Cat Bordhi video...that's the easiest, most fun and such an interesting way to do a moebius. 

Don't hesitate to knit one..it's really fun.


----------



## Suzie1 (May 11, 2011)

I love making a moebius cowl. It may only be confusing in setting up, but after that it is very easy.


----------



## stackstash (Dec 27, 2011)

Hermonia's ring was so much fun to knit and fun to wear in these cold winter days. It helps to have Cat's book.Her photos and directions are a good addition to the Y tube directions. Once you get past the second row it becomes easier.


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

http://knitty.com/ISSUEwinter07/PATTjustify.html

This is a really beautiful Mobiuw cowl and I so want to knit it.

Dot


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

stackstash said:


> Hermonia's ring was so much fun to knit and fun to wear in these cold winter days. It helps to have Cat's book.Her photos and directions are a good addition to the Y tube directions. Once you get past the second row it becomes easier.


Thank you. I am gathering my courage as I finish my current project. If I don't get it right this time, I don't know what I'll do. I have had this on my list for so long, with so many problems getting it started, it is amazing that I still like the yarn and the pattern. I guess that's when I sink more money into this and buy the book. (Will check the library first, but I doubt it will be there.)


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> http://knitty.com/ISSUEwinter07/PATTjustify.html
> 
> This is a really beautiful Mobiuw cowl and I so want to knit it.
> 
> Dot


This one IS lovely. Thank you for posting the link :~).


----------



## calisuzi (Apr 1, 2013)

Yarn Happy, thank you for the video, might just have to try this.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> http://knitty.com/ISSUEwinter07/PATTjustify.html
> 
> This is a really beautiful Mobiuw cowl and I so want to knit it.
> 
> Dot


That is very pretty!


----------



## Caninebat (Jan 11, 2013)

I would love to give these a try but i can't find any patterns anywhere


Sperson said:


> If you really want a challenge, try Cat Bordhi's Moebius baskets and bags. I was fascinated and made several.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> http://knitty.com/ISSUEwinter07/PATTjustify.html
> 
> This is a really beautiful Mobiuw cowl and I so want to knit it.
> 
> Dot


I love this! But it sounds so confusing to me to use this method. I have never understood provisional cast on, waste yarn and grafting. The moebious cast on seems so easy compared to all that. I have knit 3 or 4 by Cat's pattern.
:|


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

linzers said:



> I am beginning to think I am the only one who can't quite get C.B.'s mobius cast on. I have been wanting to knit "Harmonia's Rings" cowl (look for it on Ravelry) for the longest time. I can't begin to tell you how many times I watched the youtube video. I recently purchased a 47 inch cable. Having the right equipment should help. Any suggestions to help me through this would be greatly appreciated.


I've made three of Cat Bordhi's Mobius Cowl. (Free Pattern on Ravelry). I don't have one for myself though, since others ask for them before I even have them done. The Cast-on is not difficult if you practice a little before trying it in earnest. Use some cheaper/less expensive yarn and give it a try before using your 'special' yarn on it. Actually, I used Caron's Simply Soft for the ones that I made while I was still in my acrylic phase when I first started. Now, I'd probably make it in 100% Alpaca or 50% Alpaca/50% silk if I were going to make it again for myself. If I made it for someone who did not hand wash anything, then Simply Soft makes a very nice and silky Mobius Cowl.


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

disgo said:


> Isn't it ironic after learning all those years "not to twist the CO" it is now the fad.
> 
> Made three and everyone wants one now. Did mine with DECH with the two yarns from opposite sides (thought it would make me even more batty but found it quick and super simple).
> 
> Now wondering if making more twists might be even more interesting--when I get WIPs done of course LOL.


In a mobius the cast on is not twisted at all...that gives a different result.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

glacy1 said:


> I've made three of Cat Bordhi's Mobius Cowl. (Free Pattern on Ravelry). I don't have one for myself though, since others ask for them before I even have them done. The Cast-on is not difficult if you practice a little before trying it in earnest. Use some cheaper/less expensive yarn and give it a try before using your 'special' yarn on it. Actually, I used Caron's Simply Soft for the ones that I made while I was still in my acrylic phase when I first started. Now, I'd probably make it in 100% Alpaca or 50% Alpaca/50% silk if I were going to make it again for myself. If I made it for someone who did not hand wash anything, then Simply Soft makes a very nice and silky Mobius Cowl.


Sorry, I hate when I become a whiner...I'll make you one. No excuse for me now.... (good suggestion to practice first, thanks)


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

Teacup are you able to share your pattern for your lovely cowl? Also Amyknits - thank you for your pattern it is also lovely. I have been wanting something close to the neck. 

I have made three moebius scarves and one headband. Yes, the first row is a challenge but for all the compliments that I have gotten on my scarves, it was worth it. If you knit one flat and then twist it, I call that a faux moebius and the other way to knit is to twist your knitting when you join in the round but you are not knitting from the inside out you are just knitting with the twist. There is a PDF that is "Twisty Rolly Headband. The only thing that I feel that is a really good tip is to not cast off tight. It will cause the scarf to pucker.


----------



## AMZ (Apr 12, 2011)

I use Cat cast on then just divide it out. Such as if you have 100sts I knit 5 & purl 5 maybe 5 rows then. I Purl 5 & knit 5. Keep changing until I think it's wide enough.
You could try other sts. & or patterns.
One time I was off on my count. so I end up with uneven numbers. I got a nice off center pattern.
Just go with the flow.
Sorry no pictures all given away. Need to make my own.


----------



## soozilovestoknit (Nov 21, 2011)

Caninebat said:


> I would love to give these a try but i can't find any patterns anywhere


www.ravelry.com

To take advantage of what it has you will need to set up a FREE account login. However, it is well worth it. Thousands of free patterns and more, yarn information, specialty groups, links to whatever you may want in information for knitting or crocheting.

I was blessed by my cousin to find out about it when I started knitting a couple of years ago. Have my stash listed, all the needles and hooks inventoried and a library filled that it will take me to age 350 to do my project want list!


----------



## Caninebat (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks but have looked there and there is only one bag, the rest of them are cowls. I was really interested in the baskets.


soozilovestoknit said:


> www.ravelry.com
> 
> To take advantage of what it has you will need to set up a FREE account login. However, it is well worth it. Thousands of free patterns and more, yarn information, specialty groups, links to whatever you may want in information for knitting or crocheting.
> 
> I was blessed by my cousin to find out about it when I started knitting a couple of years ago. Have my stash listed, all the needles and hooks inventoried and a library filled that it will take me to age 350 to do my project want list!


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

I've never tried this, actually didn't know what it was. But now my curiosity has the better of me. Guess that's the next thing to learn.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

I am interested in this and will have to give it a try...as soon as I finish my WIP. Thanks for this post, I've learned a lot.


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

Longtimer said:


> Check the math sites. A strip knit and twisted before sewing together is a möbius---it only has one edge. A twisted before joining caston, I believe would also have only one edge.
> 
> There is no such thing as a fake möbius. There are intrinsic and extrinsic möbius. Intrinsic is Cat's. Extrinsic is Elizabeth Zimmermann's. I hate to add this, but, Elizabeth Zimmermann and her möbius was around long before Cat Bordhi.
> 
> ...


You know, first of all I don't know what the h--- you are talking about! I never said anything about a fake möbius. If you knit a rectangle and twist it and sew the ends together you do not have a möbius. You have a rectangle connected at the ends with two edges and a full twist in it.

All I am saying to the original post is yes it is worth it to learn to knit a möbius and yes it is fun to do and yes it lays nicer around the neck than if you knit a rectangle and sew the ends together. I find it very frustrating that some people on this site find it necessary to critique and criticize others posts


----------



## Teacup (Jan 23, 2011)

NCOB said:


> Teacup are you able to share your pattern for your lovely cowl? Also Amyknits - thank you for your pattern it is also lovely. I have been wanting something close to the neck.
> 
> I have made three moebius scarves and one headband. Yes, the first row is a challenge but for all the compliments that I have gotten on my scarves, it was worth it. If you knit one flat and then twist it, I call that a faux moebius and the other way to knit is to twist your knitting when you join in the round but you are not knitting from the inside out you are just knitting with the twist. There is a PDF that is "Twisty Rolly Headband. The only thing that I feel that is a really good tip is to not cast off tight. It will cause the scarf to pucker.


It is called Mobieus Cowl on Ravelry by Cat..


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Caninebat said:


> I would love to give these a try but i can't find any patterns anywhere


Pattern for Moebius:
http://catbordhi.com/patterns/cashmere-moebius-cowl-2/

Moebius cast on:





The patterns that tell you to knit flat... and then put a twist in and join the two ends are not a "true" moebius. 
The cast on above and the pattern are for a true moebius. There is only one edge... your cast on is burried in the middle of your scarf... and nearly impossible to pick out.
Jane


----------



## mdok (Mar 20, 2013)

I have knitted several mobius scarves. The cast on for me requires attention to detail, but is not really hard. I actually got back into knitting 6-8 years ago after a fiend let me peruse her Cat Bordhi books on Mobius knitting. I like being able to knit the Mobius without needing to give your finished flat piece a half twist before you seam the two ends.

I want to try her Mobius knitted bowls and the straight knitting needle covers that one of her books has.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

linzers said:


> Sorry, I hate when I become a whiner...I'll make you one. No excuse for me now.... (good suggestion to practice first, thanks)


LOL.. I'd take it if you made it.. I've been searching for my size 10, 47 inch cable needles today.. I'll have to see where I stashed them.. I have so many WIPs that I hate to start yet another one, but it is really worth the effort for something so beautiful, and fairly easy.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

glacy1 said:


> LOL.. I'd take it if you made it.. I've been searching for my size 10, 47 inch cable needles today.. I'll have to see where I stashed them.. I have so many WIPs that I hate to start yet another one, but it is really worth the effort for something so beautiful, and fairly easy.[/quote
> 
> Oh no, what did I get myself into?? I still have to figure out the cast on and first row, & this is what this whole tirade has been about for me.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

Wasn't it Cat Bordhi who said in a class she will do the moebious cast on behind her back to show how easy it is? Yes, I just checked the book....it was her.


----------



## knit2p2 (Apr 23, 2011)

I saw that TV program. She did do it!


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

knit2p2 said:


> I saw that TV program. She did do it!


 :lol:


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

linzers said:


> glacy1 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL.. I'd take it if you made it.. I've been searching for my size 10, 47 inch cable needles today.. I'll have to see where I stashed them.. I have so many WIPs that I hate to start yet another one, but it is really worth the effort for something so beautiful, and fairly easy.[/quote
> ...


----------



## Stardust (Dec 1, 2013)

I like to do the moebius where I just cast onto a circular needle, stretch it all out, then do a half twist and join. = being careful to only do a half twist = The moebius is really easy and so cool to watch it 'grow.' If you use two coordinating colors, use up one skein, then continue with the second color, you will be surprised at what you get.


----------



## Violowl (Mar 4, 2012)

Well, I'm really glad I posted this topic. Got a lot of ideas to think about.

@Longtimer, sorry for the negative mean girls....appreciate your ideas


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

After many attempts over the last 3 years, I finally made it through Cat B's mobius cast on and completed the first Knit row. I have not counted my stitches b/c I am not sure how. The looped cable confuses what I think I see. I will count as I knit the second row. I need 180 for my pattern. If I messed up on the #, I will rip and do it again. I really think I got it this time. And yes, it is worth the effort!


----------



## knit2p2 (Apr 23, 2011)

The first couple of times I did one of these, I had twice as many stitches as I needed. When it became apparent, I ripped it out and started over.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

knit2p2 said:


> The first couple of times I did one of these, I had twice as many stitches as I needed. When it became apparent, I ripped it out and started over.


Have to rip...twice the # needed as well. What did I do wrong? I need 180, so I cast on 90 as directed. I just counted 180 on the first loop.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

I got it! I got it! The 90 stitches are achieved from 45 repeats of the "needle-cable" sequence shown in the tutorial. Two stitches are created from each sequence. When you knit the first round, you are knitting into the top and bottom of each stitch (not sure I understand that part) , so 90 becomes 180. My pattern did not give a stitch count for the completion of the first row, and that is what threw me. After my moment of enlightenment, I did email the designer for stitch # confirmation. and she got back to me immediately. 
We are used to seeing the cast on row remain at the outside edge. As you knit with this cast on, the cast on row becomes the center of the mobius, each row depositing stitches above and then below the cast on. It is fascinating and ingenious. I am happily on my way with my Harmonia's Rings Cowl and having fun. bottom line, Yes, IMHO, it is so worth it!


----------



## stackstash (Dec 27, 2011)

Great you will enjoy knitting it. You could add beads to the picots.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

stackstash said:


> Great you will enjoy knitting it. You could add beads to the picots.


I am enjoying it! Did you do beads? I have beaded, but wasn't planning to for this item. My yarn is dense and heavy, would call for a larger bead...don't think I want/need that.


----------



## stackstash (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes I did . My yarn was a heavy worsted and I like the effect.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

stackstash said:


> Yes I did . My yarn was a heavy worsted and I like the effect.


I bet it's beautiful.


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

This is my favorite example of Mobius knitting, and toward the end of the video, she changes yarn color so you can see the true Mobius effect.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

SweetPandora said:


> This is my favorite example of Mobius knitting, and toward the end of the video, she changes yarn color so you can see the true Mobius effect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## knit2p2 (Apr 23, 2011)

I watched this video about an easy moebius cast-on. It is very interesting. I am going to try this technique. Thanks for providing the info.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

SweetPandora said:


> This is my favorite example of Mobius knitting, and toward the end of the video, she changes yarn color so you can see the true Mobius effect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AmeliaC69 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------



## knit2p2 (Apr 23, 2011)

It really isn't all that hard once you have correctly cast on your stitches via the mobius technique. I know knitters who just twist there cast on to have one turn imitating a mobius look, but the Mobius technique knits stitches on both sides of the cast on. Spend some time and try it, you may like it.


----------



## sue3340 (Feb 7, 2013)

I just finished my first möbius cowl. After twisting, its tricky to figure out how to graft the ends together using Kitchener, but the end result is lovely. Knit in the round so it’s double thickness, be sure to weave in all ends before you sew it together because you’ll be on the outside with no way to get inside! Lol. Ask me how I know.


----------



## sue3340 (Feb 7, 2013)

Caninebat said:


> I would love to give these a try but i can't find any patterns anywhere


Try the Montana Mountain Cowl on Ravelry. I just finished it and it's beautiful. Tricky but beautiful.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Yarn Happy said:


> I have been wondering about it too, do you have to do that around the cable cast-on, or can you just do a twist before joining in the round? What is the advantage of the cast on around a cable?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sue3340 (Feb 7, 2013)

OK. Now I know what a true Moebius is and I want to make one. I’m watching the tutorials and about to dive in. What fun!


----------

